# Chicken broth: WHAT am I doing wrong!?



## Phoebesmum (Jan 4, 2009)

I have made chicken stock with the bones and some herbs twice now and each time when I stick it in the fridge to let the fat congeal on the top, the broth itself solidifies like jello!! This time it is not quite as bad as the first time, but it is still VERY jelly-like....what am I doing wrong?!?! I want to freeze the stock for future use.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

you are not doing anything wrong, when you cooked the bones they give off a a natural coagulant-kinda like knox gelatin it's in the bones- i prefer it that way- it will melt! there's a word for it, but I haven't had my coffee yet! I freeze mine in 1 cup foodsaver bags all the time!

Kris


----------



## Phoebesmum (Jan 4, 2009)

Solarmom said:


> you are not doing anything wrong, when you cooked the bones they give off a a natural coagulant-kinda like knox gelatin it's in the bones- i prefer it that way- it will melt! there's a word for it, but I haven't had my coffee yet! I freeze mine in 1 cup foodsaver bags all the time!
> 
> Kris


Are you KIDDING me???? Please please please tell me you are because I tossed a HUGE stock pot of this stuff two weeks ago thinking that I messed up!!!


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

No worries... you just made old-fashioned gelatin!


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

My stock congeals too, always has once its real cold. It's normal.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

And SO good for you! The gelatin that is found in properly raised chicken is like GOLD! It is the best way to raise your HCG level naturally and what is thought to be what makes the stock such a good germ fighter! You want the gelatin!


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

And if you don't want it to jell, you want liquid stock, then just leave the bones out.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Once you take it out of the fridge, it will liquify as it comes to room temp.


----------



## Phoebesmum (Jan 4, 2009)

judylou said:


> And if you don't want it to jell, you want liquid stock, then just leave the bones out.


Wouldn't I end up with just water then??? LOL I have always roasted a whole chicken, ripped the meat off and thrown the bones back in to simmer...I only used to do this when I was making soup right away with it so never encountered the gel part of the process before...if I leave the bones out, how do I get the chicken flavor? Seems the drippings in the pan from roasting the bird would not be enough?


----------



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

Mine always congeals too. It's good that way because you have to add less cornstarch to make a gravy  Gelatin was (and maybe is, I am not sure) made out of boiled bones. The glycogen, collagen and other polysaccharides in the cartilage link together and form the gel structure when boiled. Other natural chemicals do this too, like agar from sea-weed.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

jessepona said:


> Mine always congeals too. It's good that way because you have to add less cornstarch to make a gravy  Gelatin was (and maybe is, I am not sure) made out of boiled bones. The glycogen, collagen and other polysaccharides in the cartilage link together and form the gel structure when boiled. Other natural chemicals do this too, like agar from sea-weed.




Collagen!!! THAT's the word I was trying to think of this morning!

She's right ya know- icky as it may sound, Knox gelatin (and other brands) and what not comes from boiled cow hooves and cartilage!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

suitcase_sally said:


> Once you take it out of the fridge, it will liquify as it comes to room temp.


Mine always congeals. I want it to because then it's really rich and full of flavor.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

PrettyPaisley said:


> And SO good for you! The gelatin that is found in properly raised chicken is like GOLD! It is the best way to raise your HCG level naturally and what is thought to be what makes the stock such a good germ fighter! You want the gelatin!


 I didnt know this, thank you for the info.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> Wouldn't I end up with just water then??? LOL I have always roasted a whole chicken, ripped the meat off and thrown the bones back in to simmer...I only used to do this when I was making soup right away with it so never encountered the gel part of the process before...if I leave the bones out, how do I get the chicken flavor? Seems the drippings in the pan from roasting the bird would not be enough?


Is the bones all you are boiling? If so then it is just gelatin.

No meat? Drippings definitely but some meat is needed too for real chicken stock - backs, wings, neck meat, even some vegetables like carrots and onions and celery. Abit of salt and a sprinkling of dried herbs. Then strain and can.


----------



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

judylou said:


> Is the bones all you are boiling? If so then it is just gelatin.
> 
> No meat? Drippings definitely but some meat is needed too for real chicken stock - backs, wings, neck meat, even some vegetables like carrots and onions and celery. Abit of salt and a sprinkling of dried herbs. Then strain and can.


True, when I make stock I add the carcass, divested of much of it's meat but not all (still plenty on neck and wings, some on back), vegetable trimmings and herbs. It makes a really savory stock that can be used for soups and gravy without being seasoned. If I know we're going to be having a roast chicken later in the week, I try to save vegetable trimmings from other meals. They store for a few days in the fridge and then I add them to the stock.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Aug 7, 2010)

Yep, you are doing great! Many try for that gel and cannot obtain it, the more gel the healthier for you! Nourishing Traditions has lots of good info about how good it is for you!


----------



## HomeOnTheFarm (Mar 9, 2004)

That jellied broth is also rich in minerals. Fabulous stuff!!!

Don't feel bad, you didn't know! My parents didn't even know this until I told them about it this past winter. My dad also thought that there was something wrong with jellied broth.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

It's also good to break the bones if you can and add some vinegar which will draw out the minerals from the bones.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

crunchy_mama said:


> Yep, you are doing great! Many try for that gel and cannot obtain it, the more gel the healthier for you! Nourishing Traditions has lots of good info about how good it is for you!


 What is Nourshing Traditions?

my stock has always gelled- LOL - glad to know I am doin something right!


----------



## rightathome (Feb 10, 2009)

Yep, you got the good stuff, congrats! I'm a certified "bone broth geek" and make big batches of it to keep on hand for sauces, soups, stews, to cook rice in, and to make reduction sauces. It's probably one of the top three healthiest foods of all time!!

Here is my favorite article about bone broth, what's in it that is so good for you, and how to make it to get the most out of those bones. Bone Broth 

Nourishing Traditions is a cookbook that explains why and how to use whole traditional foods to increase the nutrient density of your diet, in order to prevent and often combat common ailments that stem from the standard American diet. It's kinda radical when you first read it, but very common sense. Here's a link to a cooking blog that is based on the same principles -Nourished Kitchen


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Ardie/WI said:


> Mine always congeals. I want it to because then *it's really rich and full of flavor*.


Exactly! It's what you _want_. All you need to do is heat it and it will re-liquify. You can dilute it with a touch of water if you want to...but I wouldn't...it's too delicious as is. Enjoy!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

If you notice, when baking chicken, the juice left in the pan will solidfy if left to cool. My prok loin does this also, and there are no bones in that, so I'm not sure the collagen comes from the bones.

I've made chicken stock both with and without bones. The only difference I've noticed is that the stock using bones is darker.

Why do you never see "pork stock" in the stores? I've never saved it, but it sure has a nice flavor.

Be glad you can make your own:

http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/684/is-it-true-gelatin-is-made-from-decaying-animal-hides


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

I love to make broth and refrigerate it so the fat comes to the top. Scoop it off and then freeze the broth. It's so handy when you're cooking or even canning $1.77 per pound boneless-skinless chicken breasts! No broth there, and then you can add flavor by boiling the broth and pouring it over the chicken before sealing up the jars and canning. I always try to have broth available when I'm canning chicken breasts.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0ISW/is_259-260/ai_n10299306/?tag=content;col1

Now this is one heck of a LONG< LONG< LONG article, but it has more info about bone broth than any one person should ever know.
It talks all about the benefits of bone broth, including letting it set up.


----------



## MD Steader (Mar 11, 2010)

Phoebesmum said:


> I have made chicken stock with the bones and some herbs twice now and each time when I stick it in the fridge to let the fat congeal on the top, *the broth itself solidifies like jello!! *This time it is not quite as bad as the first time, but it is still VERY jelly-like....what am I doing wrong?!?! I want to freeze the stock for future use.


Now thems good eats.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Becka03, "Nourishing Traditions" was written by Sally Fallon. I believe she runs the Weston Price Foundation. You might also look up Mr. Price's research. It gives a lot of credence to the "Nourishing Traditions" lifestyle.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I just happen to be making chicken stock today. I have a carcass with a lot of meat still on it, and add onions and celery leaves, cumin, pepper, parsley and whatever else sounds good at the time. I'm picky about herbs since I found out that so many have MSG in them which is something I'm trying to eliminate as much as possible. I also break some of the bones for richer flavor.

I like to grow a bunch of different herbs in the summertime, (right outside the front door) so I throw in chives, marjorum, rosemary freely to all my soups too when I have them.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Phoebesmum, As Solarmom as said you have High natural chicken gelatine. I still get it from time to time and I love it when my stock is like jello in the fridge, I do find that when I lightly roast my chicken bones (carcasses) in the oven with yellow onions, carrots, celery, a little thyme, sage, rosemary & (cilantro in I'm use the stock in Asian dishes) parley salt & pepper and a little oil, roast at 350f for 45 mins to 1 hour , now every thing in the stock pot and bring to boil than simmer on lower heat for 2 hours+ . I find that some time this roasted chicken stock in thicker then normal, but favour plus, you can use same for beef, veal, pork, seafood/fish, game (deer/kangaroo) or even just veggie stock. Hope it helps a little MM:goodjob: 



Phoebesmum said:


> Are you KIDDING me???? Please please please tell me you are because I tossed a HUGE stock pot of this stuff two weeks ago thinking that I messed up!!!





Solarmom said:


> you are not doing anything wrong, when you cooked the bones they give off a a natural coagulant-kinda like knox gelatin it's in the bones- i prefer it that way- it will melt! there's a word for it, but I haven't had my coffee yet! I freeze mine in 1 cup foodsaver bags all the time!
> 
> Kris


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Alos.. keep a bag in the freezer to throw all of your onion ends, carrots ends and celery bits etc.. in. When you go to make stock, toss them in. Yum.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

You've made consomme' - it's the holy grail of French cooking as the most refined of broths. Super clarified and poured into 1/2 inch thick sheets, it's cut into "diamonds" or cubes to surround cold meats on platters - "Sparkling deliciousness". In the 20's it was considered elegant to coat chicken breasts with a cream cheese based white glaze, then little geometric shapes of truffle, pimento, or sliced olives were arranged and glazed with transparent coats of the comsomme'. Fish too I think. It was popular to chill beef consomme in a can and then serve it sliced. You can buy Campbell's beef consomme and it will be solid, their beef broth is liquid.


----------

